
Fake Steve Jobs, R.I.P.* - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/fake-steve-jobs-r-i-p-
======
sdpurtill
"I hear that I've been blacklisted, and that Apple reached out directly to
Newsweek to complain about my hiring" Dan tells us.

Wait, is Fake Steve bad "press" for Apple? If anything their PR department
should be reaching out to him and letting him try out their new products. Most
of the people I know that follow him are heavy Mac users, so if anything,
Apple should be praising Newsweek for hiring him. Bad move I think.

~~~
allenbrunson
Apple is a secretive company by nature, and Jobs is a private individual. He
tries to thwart many books and articles written about him. I'd be willing to
bet that the unflattering parody articles in the fake steve blog rubbed him
the wrong way.

